# Ornate Iron Gates in the World



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*From France :*

*The Petit Palais (Paris) :*









(By Mi's Moments)









(By Dick White)


*The Palais de Justice (Paris) :*









(By hyku)


*Hotel Marcel Dassault (Paris) :*









(By Onlinetravelfrance)









(By Abac077)


*Place Stanislas (Nancy) :*









(By Jean-Jacques Cordier)









(By Jean-Jacques Cordier)









(By thxdesign_mobile)









(By Tourisme-Lorraine)









(By Marc Baronnet)


*Royal Gate of Versailles :*









(By dennis knake)









(By Monceau)









(By Waqas S.)









(By Debra Callan)









(By Magister Scienta)









(By Nicole Mylle)









(By F.Didier)


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

National Garden's Gate in Tehran:


----------



## Aerithia (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

Hopital de Troyes *(France)* :









(By amicaleiutltroyes)









(By Jacques Saunier)









(By Annienoelle.garand)


Buckingham Palace *(UK)* :









(By Ana Castro)


Rashtrapati Bhavan *(India)* :









(By Josixp)


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Akasaka Palace


Main Gate 5 by .yuka, on FlickrAkasaka Palace


Main Gate 2 by .yuka, on Flickr


----------



## mikaparaiso (Apr 27, 2008)

Congratulations! Beatiful Thread.


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful! Versailles' looks heavenly... and Place Stanislas' is wonderful as well... and what to say about the Petit Palais'... just stupendous. India's is subtle but elegant... in the end they're all beautiful in a very different way 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Vincen1 (Jun 19, 2011)

It may not look like it, but this triumphal arch in St. Petersburg is entirely made of cast iron. It was not some kind of communist excess, but it was built in 1834-1838 
More info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow_Triumphal_Gate


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Vincen1 said:


> It may not look like it, but this triumphal arch in St. Petersburg is entirely made of cast iron. It was not some kind of communist excess, but it was built in 1834-1838
> More info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow_Triumphal_Gate


amazing... levels of creativity and innovation that high today are hard to find.

:cheers:


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Philippine Presidential Summer Residence (The Mansion)
City of Baguio


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Parc Monceau (Paris) :*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5696586758/in/set-72157626550882266









http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichierarc_Monceau_Grille_d%27entr%C3%A9e_001.jpg









http://paris1900.lartnouveau.com/paris08/parc_monceau/les_grilles.htm









http://www.peter-pho2.com/2011/02/parc-monceau-bis.html


----------



## gdlrar (Feb 8, 2010)

what a beautiful thread! im proud !


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys :cheers:

*The Belvedere Palace - Vienna*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3863804082/


*The Potager du Roi (Kitchen Garden of the King) - Versailles*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mamnic47/6151552185/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some amazing examples there! I'm in love with elaborate gates.


Nothing comes close to French and Indian gates, anyway.


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Entrance of the Parc de Bagatelle, Bois de Boulogne, Paris (France)*









By Fabnol









By Stéphane de Paname









By Chris Wiles









By Light Guard

*Parc Monceau, Paris (France)*









By Rockyhunter

*Entrance gate in Besançon (France)*









By Dadita

*Petit Palais, Paris (France)*









By ppf_4









By Nnugumanov

*Elysee Palace, French Presidential Palace, Paris (France)*









By Darkwulf


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Park of the Tête d'Or, Lyon (France)*









By Noel Joyeux









By man.leo









By P | M









By Cecilia T









By Mindymiss



*Gates of the Buckingham Palace's gardens, London (UK)*









By Argyle Dinosaur


----------



## OldCopenhagen (Feb 8, 2016)

A few from Copenhagen. The first one is from 1897 and the second one is from 1889. 

See more on my dedicated blog on cast and wrought iron. I would love to have comments and tips. My blog:









From 1897, the geological museum, Copenhagen, Denmark:









Apartment building, 1889, also Copenhagen:









Same gate:









And the entire building:









See more on http://oldcastiron.blogspot.dk/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

France has the most mezmerizing gates in the world, hands down.

I especially love the black-painted cast/wrought iron ones with golden highlights and many playful details, especially when featuring Art Nouveau, baroque or Beaux Arts architecture.


----------



## OldCopenhagen (Feb 8, 2016)

From http://oldcastiron.blogspot.dk/2016/01/cast-iron-gate.html

Gate from 1875: 




















From http://oldcastiron.blogspot.dk/2016/01/cast-iron-gate.html


----------



## OldCopenhagen (Feb 8, 2016)

*Wrought iron Gate in Østerbro Copenhagen*

The source is : http://oldcastiron.blogspot.dk/



















Source: http://oldcastiron.blogspot.dk/2016/02/iron-gates-of-copenhagen-wrought-and.html


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19218674720/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/18668495494/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/19409245125/


Avenue des Champs-Élysées by Winfried, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/olympe16/15326607490/


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------

